# first ever Canadian IBO nationals



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like fun!Hope I can make it.Know if camping on site is available?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

not directly on site but there are at least 2 camp sites within 10 minutes


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is this just a qualifier for the worlds or is the ibo hosting this shoot.. with ibo setting courses and such and ibo rules..if not then what is it ???? and deep river in ontario has had ibo qualifiers for years so you might want to change your poster as this is not correct. apsley as well was ibo qualifier... this is not the first in canada...is this just the hoyt shoot????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Poster looks pretty self explanitory.

We will now have an IBO National event.....as well as Archery Canada Nationals!!!!

As long as they do not conflict....the more shoots the better!!!!!!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a qualifier...according to the IBO website. But on a little bigger scale I guess.

http://www.ibo.net/qualifierDetail.php?QID=300


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

I just called the organiser and here is what i was told.
It is an IBO sanctioned national championship event. Just as any national event held in the US , it can count as a qualifier.
The only down side is you need to finish in the top 20 to qualify and some national events have a LOT of shooters in each class making it harder to make the top 20.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jeronimo not to pee on parade but better change poster to qualifier as quebec had ibo shoots before as well as the 2 ont clubs that held them.. poster is a little misleading ....national just means open to anyone... sort of like when they say the hoyt shoot is the largest 3-d in canada .. its not... out west they have one and it has larger numbers of entries I`ve been told .. wasn`t there but claiming to be best and biggest should be verified first and proven to be so.. is this the hoyt shoot??? with a different name...????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

No need for a change to state "Qualifier". The fact that is a qualifier....is just that....you can use it to qualify for the Worlds. 

It also does not say 1st ever qualifier in Quebec or Ontario....it just states it is a national event being held in Quebec.

Where did you read that it was a qualifier?.....or that it is the first qualifier in Canada?

Seems like a great event to me!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no one said it was the first qualifier.. jd read previous posts it explains it all ..even ibo link.. just stating NOT first big ibo event in canada.. or even quebec.. the word first is pretty strong.. no one has answered yet if it is really the hoyt shoot ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

"and deep river in ontario has had ibo qualifiers for years so you might want to change your poster as this is not correct. apsley as well was ibo qualifier... this is not the first in canada"

Explain how the poster is wrong and why it needs changing?

Ted....I have read the previous posts. You imply that Ontario and Quebec have had qualifiers and that the poster is some how wrong. You sir, are incorrect. The poster only states that it is the first IBO national 3D championship.

This will be my last post on this subject as I don't have the time or patience to discuss this with you.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

ok seems like you guys arent following. the PRO 3D organisation has been working with the IBO for over a year to be able to host a national championship event. the IBO gave us the ok which means that just like any other national event in the US it will be open to all classes including pro and semi pro with payouts in those 2 classes . that is something you dont get at the previous qualifiers. also this will be a true chamionship format where you soot a total of 40 targets over 2 days and have to make the "cut" to shoot 10 more targets on the 3rd day. if you want to just qualify for the worlds a regular qualifier is usualy just a one day shoot. you didnt pee on my parade Ted , i should learn to explain better lol. so like i said , for someone looking to just qualify for the worlds you might want look for a regular qualifier because this one requires you to shoot 2 days to get a score. 
feel free to ask any questions cause like i said , i dont always explain very well lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jeronimo now we get it.. good luck ... should be a hoot.. pretty relaxed shooting 20 per day ..did not see cost on poster and tried pro 3-d website as well..


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

entry fee arent finalised just yet Ted but i will post new info as i get it. sorry for not explaining it better the first time round.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no problem helps get the word out when we discuss tournaments.. people just like to know whats involved .. thanks again


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Wish I could go shoot that


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

For my self, i will be there. :wink:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

here is a screenshot of the registration form with entry fees. you can download it as a pdf at : http://www.pro3d.ca/index.php?page=telechargements


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So is this akin to what a State qualifier is in the states? Been to quite a few of the Michigan IBO Qualifiers. You get an invite to the worlds after one of those.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

any national event counts as a qualifier as does this one. a list of local motels and camp sites is in the works. i will post it as soon as its done .


----------

